# Beryl



## fraz (Nov 4, 2008)

hi guys

i have recently purchased converted fishing vessel BERYL and would like o find out more about her past.
she is 45 foot long and is believed to have fished from oban in the 70's

i have no more info on her

any help or info please 

i have pictures of how she is now but not of her fishing days

cheers
Fraz


----------



## jon grobler (Feb 21, 2008)

BERYL [ OB 200 ] 

1961 owned by james mitchell & others ,whitehill's , banffshire [BF 106 ]

1972 owned by W.C Reid & others , Oban

hope this helps a bit


----------



## Ken4165 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Fraz,
found this pic for you, not great but I will keep looking.
http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/gallery/showfull.php?photo=2278
(Beryl on left side of pic)
Kenneth.


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome to this wonderful site. See you have got results already
Best wishes
Bert.


----------

